# Cat Owner's Thread:  Post Photos Of Your Cat(s) Here, Share What Foods You Feed and Products You Use



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2022)

My cat is a 10 yrs. old Manx, and we've had him since he was a kitten.   My husband named him Loki (Norse God of Mischief).  I free-feed him  BLUE Indoor Hairball and Weight Control dry food, his fur is very thick and he has hairballs that I try to keep in check.  I also use Tomyln hairball remedy someimes, put a small amount on his front leg.

Along with the dry food, he gets 1/3 if a small can of wet food.  I put a drop of light olive oil onto his  plate before I put the canned food there, he usually runs over and licks up the oil right away, loves it. I feed him Wellness chicken pate, Natural Balance turkey and giblets and Natural Balance chicken and liver pate.  Sometimes I get him Avoderm chicken dinner.  He doesn't like fish flavored canned foods, but will eat salmon, shrimp or crab meat if we give him some as a treat.  We usually give him Orijen freeze dried cat treats or some other freeze dried treat in the morning and evening.

I'm using Fresh Step clumping cat litter, fragrance and dye-free.  Here are a few pictures of him out camping with us.  Please post some photos of your cats, tell us a bit about them and share what foods and products you use.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 18, 2022)

Your Loki is BEAUTIFUL!  Our cat Bugsy is a combo Bombay/Manx.  He wouldn't be half as adorable with a tail.  Bombays and Manx's have very similar personalities.  They are very social and love their humans.

We feed Bugsy Hill's Science Diet for weight control combined with Meow Mix.  We call it the healthy food and the junk food mixed up.  We also feed him wet food at night.  It is prescription for urinary tract health.  The urinary tract seems to be the biggest issue with male neutered cats.

Bugsy was overweight when we adopted him and he still is because he loves just snuggling up and snoring.  I'll bet your Loki snores as well because of his short muzzle.  Bugsy very sweetly meows and purrs when we are giving him food.  He is a little piglet.

Also, look at our Milo who looked very much like your Loki.  He was a cuddly, sweet boy and we miss him!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Your Loki is BEAUTIFUL!  Our cat Bugsy is a combo Bombay/Manx.  He wouldn't be half as adorable with a tail.  Bombays and Manx's have very similar personalities.  They are very social and love their humans.
> 
> We feed Bugsy Hill's Science Diet for weight control combined with Meow Mix.  We call it the healthy food and the junk food mixed up.  We also feed him wet food at night.  It is prescription for urinary tract health.  The urinary tract seems to be the biggest issue with male neutered cats.
> 
> ...


Awww...the little one curled up is adorable! But the black cat is stunning!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm no longer a cat owner but I had cats for several years during my life. My last was our beloved Audra. We got her as a tiny kitten and she blessed us with her antics for 18 years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Your Loki is BEAUTIFUL!  Our cat Bugsy is a combo Bombay/Manx.  He wouldn't be half as adorable with a tail.  Bombays and Manx's have very similar personalities.  They are very social and love their humans.
> 
> We feed Bugsy Hill's Science Diet for weight control combined with Meow Mix.  We call it the healthy food and the junk food mixed up.  We also feed him wet food at night.  It is prescription for urinary tract health.  The urinary tract seems to be the biggest issue with male neutered cats.
> 
> ...


Milo was a beautiful boy, thanks for sharing his photo, rest peacefully little one.  Your Andy and Bugsy look very sweet too, I'd like to hug them both in that bird watching pic.    Loki does love us, but he's afraid of people and other dogs.  That's because we rarely have people over, but when we do, he hides in the basement or under our bed.  Funny one day our friend came over and after a couple of hours we ordered a NY style pizza from a local pizzeria, I picked it up and brought it home.  We had it on the coffee table in the living room, and Loki zoomed out from under the bed and put his front paws up on the coffee table to check out the pizza.  He doesn't eat things like pizza, but we all laughed when I said, 'oh, Garfield isn't afraid of company any more'.

Loki is a big purrer too, I can just look at him or talk to him and he purrs.  He purrs himself to sleep when he cuddles with me at night, I know he's asleep when the purring stops.  No snoring, but he sometimes makes tiny sweet noises.  Glad your Bugsy gives you sweet mews, mine does that too.  Cats bring so much joy and warmth into a household, special creatures.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm no longer a cat owner but I had cats for several years during my life. My last was our beloved Audra. We got her as a tiny kitten and she blessed us with her antics for 18 years.
> 
> View attachment 204230
> 
> View attachment 204231


Audra looks sooo adorable with her markings, rest peacefully sweet girl, you will always be loved.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 18, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Milo was a beautiful boy, thanks for sharing his photo, rest peacefully little one.  Your Andy and Bugsy look very sweet too, I'd like to hug them both in that bird watching pic.    Loki does love us, but he's afraid of people and other dogs.  That's because we rarely have people over, but when we do, he hides in the basement or under our bed.  Funny one day our friend came over and after a couple of hours we ordered a NY style pizza from a local pizzeria, I picked it up and brought it home.  We had it on the coffee table in the living room, and Loki zoomed out from under the bed and put his front paws up on the coffee table to check out the pizza.  He doesn't eat things like pizza, but we all laughed when I said, 'oh, Garfield isn't afraid of company any more'.
> 
> Loki is a big purrer too, I can just look at him or talk to him and he purrs.  He purrs himself to sleep when he cuddles with me at night, I know he's asleep when the purring stops.  No snoring, but he sometimes makes tiny sweet noises.  Glad your Bugsy gives you sweet mews, mine does that too.  Cats bring so much joy and warmth into a household, special creatures.


I love cats that purr loudly.  Andy is a big cat with a tiny little voice.  I can barely tell when he is purring.  Bugsy is a big purrer.  Yes, he snores and he occasionally wakes himself up with a "snortle" and it cracks us up.  Our Milo used to do the same thing.

Like your Loki, Andy is very skittish.  When the doorbell rings he runs upstairs.  He is also afraid of storms and he hides under the bed.  Bugsy, on the other hand, is very social.  When the doorbell rings he runs to the front door.  We had a repairman come to the house the other day and Bugsy was rubbing against his legs.  I had to apologize.   Bombays are social butterflies.  We were so lucky to find something as rare as a Bombay/Manx mix for adoption at a pet shelter.  

Still, Andy can be pretty chill sometimes.  He is in a trance in our laps when we watch TV.  I know you will get a kick out of this.  Our cats seem to always show their tummies so I guess we are "cat whisperers".


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2022)

Buffy (top) and Max
Sister & brother from same litter
Buffy is the brains of the operation.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2022)

They don't get the specialty foods, just the commercial ones like Fancy Feast canned & dry; Purina stuff.  They don't care for Meow Mix.  I do what they tell me.  For 15 years now.  They outnumber me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I love cats that purr loudly.  Andy is a big cat with a tiny little voice.  I can barely tell when he is purring.  Bugsy is a big purrer.  Yes, he snores and he occasionally wakes himself up with a "snortle" and it cracks us up.  Our Milo used to do the same thing.
> 
> Like your Loki, Andy is very skittish.  When the doorbell rings he runs upstairs.  He is also afraid of storms and he hides under the bed.  Bugsy, on the other hand, is very social.  When the doorbell rings he runs to the front door.  We had a repairman come to the house the other day and Bugsy was rubbing against his legs.  I had to apologize.   Bombays are social butterflies.  We were so lucky to find something as rare as a Bombay/Manx mix for adoption at a pet shelter.
> 
> ...


You better be nicer to that poor boy, he looks so stressed!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> View attachment 204418
> View attachment 204419
> Buffy (top) and Max
> Sister & brother from same litter
> Buffy is the brains of the operation.


Buffy and Max are a sweet pair, very cute!  Big hugs from me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2022)

This is what I usually have next to me when I'm on the computer.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 19, 2022)

I love that they are both so chill!


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> View attachment 204418
> View attachment 204419
> Buffy (top) and Max
> Sister & brother from same litter
> Buffy is the brains of the operation.


So nice that you adopted both siblings.  They are adorable!


----------



## Remy (Jan 24, 2022)

I don't have any cats. I only have two heads.


----------



## Remy (Jan 24, 2022)

Obsessed with yawn pictures.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2022)

I can't wait for her to fill my water bowl, I'll just get some water from this drippy faucet.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2022)

I love the thread! Thank you for it, @SeaBreeze
I don't know how I missed so much of it, until now!

I will look forward to coming back to it, and reading everyone's posts in it, little by little, and I will post again. I have an older kitty who is very important to my daily life.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2022)

This is my sweet Pearl. She is wonderful company. Very extra soft, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2022)

Kaila said:


> This is my sweet Pearl. She is wonderful company. Very extra soft, too.


Awww, so precious, what a sweet girl.  Hugs from me for you and Pearl.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2022)

More camping pics of my boy.

Looking out camper window at lingering deer.






Crashed in sleeping bag.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 1, 2022)

My girl, saying hello to all of you.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 1, 2022)

> Cat Owner's Thread​


Can we get something straight? Cats do not have owners, dogs have owners, cats have staff.
My avatar is our beautiful Lulu whom we said farewell to last October, she is still missed.

Say hello to Ruby-Mae, so called because she arrived on our ruby wedding anniversary which just happens to be in the month of May.
We have another Birman, name of Khandi, she really does have staff. I need to search for her photos. Meanwhile this is Lulu who is now peacefully, at rest.


----------



## Remy (Feb 1, 2022)

@SeaBreeze He's very handsome and looks extra soft.


----------



## Remy (Feb 1, 2022)

@horseless carriage I'm so sorry. What an angel. And thank you for the kitten pictures also. Nothing cuter!

Jay Leno said he wasn't a pet owner, he was a "pet employee."


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2022)

We don't have any cats now but this was our first one just. Ginger was a real swinger.


----------



## Trila (Feb 1, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Can we get something straight? Cats do not have owners, dogs have owners, cats have staff.
> My avatar is our beautiful Lulu whom we said farewell to last October, she is still missed.
> View attachment 206410View attachment 206411View attachment 206412View attachment 206413
> Say hello to Ruby-Mae, so called because she arrived on our ruby wedding anniversary which just happens to be in the month of May.
> ...


...so beautiful!


----------



## Trila (Feb 1, 2022)

This is Andy, at Christmas.  He's an outdoor cat, but he doesn't know it! LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2022)

Trila said:


> This is Andy, at Christmas.  He's an outdoor cat, but he doesn't know it! LOL
> View attachment 206490


Andy is a handsome boy.


----------



## Trila (Feb 1, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Andy is a handsome boy.


Awwww..ty


----------



## Remy (Feb 6, 2022)

Juniper. All curled up asleep.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> Juniper. All curled up asleep.
> 
> View attachment 207264


Juniper is adorable.  
My kitty covers her nose and face, with her paw, that same way, and I think it's so sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> Juniper. All curled up asleep.
> 
> View attachment 207264


Juniper is beautiful, so peaceful.....hugs.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2022)

Remy said:


> Juniper. All curled up asleep.
> 
> View attachment 207264


I love that name... Juniper.


----------



## Remy (Feb 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I love that name... Juniper.


Thank you. I do too. Especially since it ends in "purr."


----------



## Trila (Feb 9, 2022)

Andy really makes himself at home....in _my_ home!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2022)

Trila said:


> Andy really makes himself at home....in _my_ home!
> View attachment 207765


Andy is so stressed, what are you doing to that poor cat!?   Good night hugs for your boy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2022)

Kaila said:


> My girl, saying hello to all of you.


Just saw this, she's so sweet!  Hello little one!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2022)

Remy said:


> @SeaBreeze He's very handsome and looks extra soft.


Thank you Remy, he is super soft.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Can we get something straight? Cats do not have owners, dogs have owners, cats have staff.
> My avatar is our beautiful Lulu whom we said farewell to last October, she is still missed.
> View attachment 206410View attachment 206411View attachment 206412View attachment 206413
> Say hello to Ruby-Mae, so called because she arrived on our ruby wedding anniversary which just happens to be in the month of May.
> ...


Your cats are absolutely beautiful!     Lulu's eyes are amazing, rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 9, 2022)

This is my wife's cabin where she loses herself making our clothes. Not something that you would expect to find in a thread about cats.
Look to the left, do you see a large earthenware plant pot? Now look to the right, just in partial view is a second earthenware plant pot. Actually although they look like planters they are, in fact, graves.

The pot to the left is where Lulu sleeps at rest and yet another Birman, China-Doll, is at peace in the right hand pot. My wife still talks to both of them as she enters and leaves her cabin. China past away a couple of years ago, mercifully it was not at the end of the vet's syringe, but naturally. I have put this photo up because all of you, cat lovers that you are, will love the name of the rose that is planted in each pot.

"Sweet Memories."


----------



## Trila (Feb 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> @horseless carriage I'm so sorry. What an angel. And thank you for the kitten pictures also. Nothing cuter!
> 
> Jay Leno said he wasn't a pet owner, he was a "pet employee."


I always refer to myself as "Andy's staff"!


----------



## Trila (Feb 11, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Andy is so stressed, what are you doing to that poor cat!?   Good night hugs for your boy.


Thank you, and hugs right back to you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2022)

My boy today sunning himself at the front door.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 19, 2022)

We were adopted by a lost/abandoned cat just this past Oct 2021. True to the adage that the most expensive pets are the free ones, we have spent a small fortune on litter boxes (don't ask) and vet bills. A dental cleaning and multiple tooth extraction, along with ear cleaning, put over $2K on our credit card (oh well, at least there's the points earned.....) last month.

Our vet assessed him as around 8 yrs old, already neutered but not chipped, so no idea who lost him. Definitely not a feral, well mannered except he's a counter-jumper. Just HAS to investigate to make sure no cat food has been left open, LOL!

I doubt he is purebred but is probably at least 80% Egyptian Mau. He has the markings, but more importantly the conformation and the temperament. Their hind legs are longer than their front legs, so they always appear to be tip-toeing when they walk.

As you can see, he has a "cauliflower" right ear - possibly a dog caught him.


You can see his spotted coat in this one:


He'll eat anything that doesn't eat him first! I feed him Fancy Feast and Friskies wet food, with a bit of Purina Cat Chow dry food. I shouldn't say he'll eat anything - I bought some of that fancy Blue food, and he absolutely refused it. Doesn't like catnip, either.

Very quiet cat, you can barely hear him purr unless your ear is right next to him. He yowls only for food - or to protest when we're sticking medicine down his throat, of course.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 19, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> My boy today sunning himself at the front door.
> 
> View attachment 209258


Oh, I couldn't love your little Manx anymore than if he was my own!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 19, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> We were adopted by a lost/abandoned cat just this past Oct 2021. True to the adage that the most expensive pets are the free ones, we have spent a small fortune on litter boxes (don't ask) and vet bills. A dental cleaning and multiple tooth extraction, along with ear cleaning, put over $2K on our credit card (oh well, at least there's the points earned.....) last month.
> 
> Our vet assessed him as around 8 yrs old, already neutered but not chipped, so no idea who lost him. Definitely not a feral, well mannered except he's a counter-jumper. Just HAS to investigate to make sure no cat food has been left open, LOL!
> 
> ...


He is beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> We were adopted by a lost/abandoned cat just this past Oct 2021. True to the adage that the most expensive pets are the free ones, we have spent a small fortune on litter boxes (don't ask) and vet bills. A dental cleaning and multiple tooth extraction, along with ear cleaning, put over $2K on our credit card (oh well, at least there's the points earned.....) last month.
> 
> Our vet assessed him as around 8 yrs old, already neutered but not chipped, so no idea who lost him. Definitely not a feral, well mannered except he's a counter-jumper. Just HAS to investigate to make sure no cat food has been left open, LOL!
> 
> ...


He looks like a nice boy, I love his markings.  You're very kind to bring him in and give him a loving home.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Oh, I couldn't love your little Manx anymore than if he was my own!


Thanks for the kind words....hugs.


----------



## Remy (Feb 20, 2022)

@Lethe200 He's gorgeous! Dental care for cats is so expensive.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

@Signe The Survivor 
Have you noticed this wonderful thread? 

You and your cat might enjoy perusing it, from start to _finish_, (so far)

on your  Cold-but-Cat-Cuddly-Colorado day, today. 

And perhaps the two of you, after seeing these posted pictures of some of our dear ones, might select and decide to post a picture, and/or some sentences about yours, here, if you'd like to!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 22, 2022)

Here is me and my wonderful Cat.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 22, 2022)

Awwwwwww..... 
That is a delightful photo!  I'm now very glad I asked! 

I love the matching glasses and shoes!

_And your wonderful, dear cat's expression, kind of *says it all!  *_


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 22, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Awwwwwww.....
> That is a delightful photo!  I'm now very glad I asked!
> 
> I love the matching glasses and shoes!
> ...


Thank You, I do collect eye wear which is quite a bizarre hobby. I mentioned it in another thread on here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> Here is me and my wonderful Cat.
> 
> View attachment 209844


Fantastic photo of the two of you, your kitty is beautiful, and you look wonderful.....hugs for you both.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 22, 2022)

Buffy & Max


----------



## Remy (Feb 22, 2022)

@Signe The Survivor That's a very cute white/brown tabby!

On a side note, I love your glasses. And they have the nose pads which I think are more comfortable. The local place I went to have boring glasses.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 22, 2022)

Remy said:


> @Signe The Survivor That's a very cute white/brown tabby!
> 
> On a side note, I love your glasses. And they have the nose pads which I think are more comfortable. The local place I went to have boring glasses.


Thank You, she is a wonderful kitty.

The glasses are comfort. I think comfort in eye wear is very important, but the fashion is also way up there as well.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 22, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


> Here is me and my wonderful Cat.
> 
> View attachment 209844


Off topic, but I love your sense of Style @Signe The Survivor!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 22, 2022)

Sorry, I have posted this before but I just love my boys and how close they are.  They are not from the same litter or even the same age.  Just adopted after their owners passed away.  Call me a doting Cat Dad!


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Off topic, but I love your sense of Style @Signe The Survivor!


Thank You very much.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Sorry, I have posted this before but I just love my boys and how close they are. They are not from the same litter or even the same age. Just adopted after their owners passed away. Call me a doting Cat Dad!


Dear Doting Cat Dad, 
Do not apologize for multiple posts and pictures, on *this* thread!!

I myself, enjoy looking at the entire thread, repeatedly at my leisure,
and at the other members' cats and their posted shared comments, and at *your* pictures of your very special ones.

That *is* a striking bond that they obviously have, with each other, and with you. I had actually wondered if they had always been together and with you, but no, they formed those bonds, while in your home and care.

I truly enjoy seeing more pictures of them. 

Threads like this one, help to bolster me, as I seek out ways to counter my personal stressors.  It is peaceful and positive, for me to focus on both:
my own dear cat (please note the multiple photos of her on this thread )
And on yours, and the others on this thread.

Carry on!
(_And make no apologies, here! )

P.S. I am now posting another photo of my girl, in case you have forgotten how wonderful she is! _


----------



## Kaila (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Dear Doting Cat Dad,
> Do not apologize for multiple posts and pictures, on *this* thread!!
> 
> I myself, enjoy looking at the entire thread, repeatedly at my leisure,
> ...


Thank you so much!  We had Andy (the Tabby) and Toby (a black cat) and they were fairly close.  Toby passed away of asthma at only 6 years old.  We were heartbroken and were determined not to get another cat.  But I still looked at cats online and found Bugsy (black Bombay) who was already 6 years old.  His foster only had him for 3 weeks but loved him so much she traveled 40 miles to our house to drop him off so she could make sure we could provide him with a loving environment.  I sent her pics of Andy and Bugsy for the first few weeks to let her know how well they got along.

We were so worried about them bonding and did the "separation thing" for 6 days.  When we let Bugsy roam the house they immediately bonded.  They sleep together, play together and groom each other.  We couldn't be happier.  It feels like there is a balance in our house.

Our Furbabies are such an important part of our lives and bring us so much happiness.  Like you, I enjoy seeing all the pics of these precious kitties.

BTW your girl is beautiful!  

Here's a pic of Andy and Toby and one of Andy and Bugsy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Sorry, I have posted this before but I just love my boys and how close they are.  They are not from the same litter or even the same age.  Just adopted after their owners passed away.  Call me a doting Cat Dad!
> 
> View attachment 209933


Oh, they are precious.  A little warm pile of pure love.....big hugs and kisses for both of your sweet boys.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2022)

Kaila said:


> View attachment 209983


She's an angel, such a pretty little girl.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2022)

As a kitten, first exploring our back yard, checking out a tulip that just appeared in spring.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 23, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> As a kitten, first exploring our back yard, checking out a tulip that just appeared in spring.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Great posts and wonderful pictures,  @dseag2  and @SeaBreeze  !

Thank you both for adding them, to this thread and to my day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)

Pepper said:


> View attachment 209898
> Buffy & Max


What a sweet pair of beautiful kitties!


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> She's an angel, such a pretty little girl.


She's actually more of a _little old lady, _than a little girl 
(I am too!)

But *thank you*!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)

Kaila said:


> She's actually more of a _little old lady, _than a little girl
> (I am too!)
> 
> But *thank you*!


I think you both are playful girls, young at heart and beautiful inside and out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)

The photobomber, creeping up to the lens as I try to take a picture.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think you both are playful girls, young at heart and beautiful inside and out.


Awwww, thank you extra, for that!


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Kaila (Feb 24, 2022)

Love those pictures, @Snow74  !

Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> View attachment 210144


I like your furkids, looks like they're good buddies.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> View attachment 210145


Sweet kitties!


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 24, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> The photobomber, creeping up to the lens as I try to take a picture.


I really can't get enough of your Loki pics.  I just love Blue cats.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2022)

I am no longer a cat "owner" but will always be a cat lover.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2022)




----------

